
Ethereum’s smart contracts are full of holes - etiam
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610392/ethereums-smart-contracts-are-full-of-holes/
======
exabrial
I think it's ironic that Ethereum wants "contracts as code", but hasn't spent
the dollars to formally prove their virtual machine :/

~~~
CryptoPunk
Not true. The Ethereum Foundation is funding Yoichi Hirai's work on formal
verification.

~~~
exabrial
Nice! I stand corrected. Do you have a citation?

~~~
DennisP
[https://www.crunchbase.com/person/yoichi-
hirai](https://www.crunchbase.com/person/yoichi-hirai)

[https://yoichihirai.com/](https://yoichihirai.com/)

------
CryptoPunk
Sensationalist title. The study found vulnerabilities in 34,000 out of
1,000,000 contracts. That's less than 4%. Hardly surprising for a new
technology.

------
gitgud
Ethereum has already forked into Ethereum Classic, due to an exploit 2 years
ago. Maybe it will fork again... Ethereum Classic2?

------
arisAlexis
This is a first iteration of technology. Early connected computers and
internet routers had security problems too. That didn't stop evolution.

------
asynchrony
I don't see what could possibly be the long term issues with a decentralized
version of Windows XP handling global currency exchanges.

------
coralreef
There was nothing wrong with Ethereum's implementation of smart contracts,
just Parity's source code for multi-sig wallets.

------
nuclx
Quantstamp is in the process of building a decentralized solution for smart
contract verification.

